# Anyone use the "brush" style trad. rests?



## A.Martin (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I have a friend that uses the brush style rests on his recurve. I believe it is called a "para-rest". Its just a round disk with 1/2" bristles sticking out of it that the arrow rests on. The bow came with one when he bought it and he really likes it. I was getting ready to change from the shelf to a weatherrest or J2 or maybe a NAP flipper. But I can get 3 brush style rests for the price of 1 of the other rests mentioned. I was wondering if the brush rests are any good or should I just spend the extra money on one of the other rests. Any experience or opinions on this will be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Anthony


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

*Para rests*

I have used one on my recurves for years. I tried a couple different types throught those years but come back to the brush rest. They will break but not as often as the flipper needs new shrink tubing to keep them quite.
I carry a spare in my quiver just in case. Oh yes, I shoot 55lbs and 60lb limbs. My arrows are about 500 grains to 560 grains.
The flippers seem to work on lighter bows pretty good as my wife uses a Calavier on her 35 lb. bow. We change the tubing about once a year.


----------



## A.Martin (Apr 30, 2007)

m60gunner,

My set-up is about like yours. My Bear Kodiak is a 55#@28 and I pull 30". I est. my arrows at around 550-600grains.

Is there any advice, or "tricks" to installing and using this type of rest. I really like the more "old school look" of these rests. Thanks for the help.

Thanks to anyone else that posts info.

Anthony


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

*brush rest setup*

I like the looks also. I got some leather side plate material and cut out the shape of the rest and installed that along with the rest. It is sticky back so goes on easy. I did this for arrow agianst bow noise that might happen at wrong time. Mine is mounted only about 1/2 above the shelf of bow. I have no trouble with arrows clearing bow shelf or the feathers. I got the leather fromm 3-rivers. They have the rests now also. I have been buying mine from Black Widow for years now. Good shooting, tom


----------



## brianwalkera (Dec 29, 2006)

What is really the point in putting a rest on your bow if you have a shelf. Would'nt you have to tune the bow just to shoot the rest. Not bashing anybody, just wondering.


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

Well I tried shooting my recurve off the shelf and it was not for me. My Bear takedown even has the radiased shelf. I do shoot my longbows off the shelf. The window on the recurve is usually wider and longer. It is also made from a hard material like wood or metal. Even off the shelf it is recommanded to put something under the rug rest (or whatever you use) to keep the contact between the arrow and bow to the minumim. I used to use a toothpick when I did shoot off the shelf and still do on my longbows. It was always a pain to stick that material and sticks to my bow so the rest is a lot easier to apply. I just raise the nock point to tune my bow, there is no ajustments on a brush rest to make. These are simple rests that came about for hunting bows years ago. BC (before compounds) those of us who hunted in wet weather had trouble keeping our feathers dry. Along came plastic vanes, our proublem was solved except the vanes bounce off the shelf hence we used some sort of elevated rest. For me the rest makes it easier to tune. I do not need to worry about clearance between arrow and bow.
I always bareshaft my arrows and bows to each other. I used to papertest also. I even do this with my wood arrows now.


----------

